# DSL Leitung schneller machen



## fenner (27. September 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe einen neuen DSL Vertrag von der telekom über ein 16000 DSL Leitung. Mir wurde am anfang auch gesagt, dass diese möglich wäre. Als es aber soweit war und ich im Internet serven wollte, stellte sich heraus, dass ich nur eine 300 DSL Leitung habe. Auf nachfragen sagte mir die Telekom es wäre auch nicht mehr möglich. 
abgesehen davon das mir die Telekom wieder mal Lügen aufgetischt hat möchte ich trotzdem mal wissen, ob es nicht doch irgendwie über die Einstellungen am Router oder Rechner möglich wäre, die Leitung doch noch ein bisschen schneller zu machen.
Ich benutze eine FritzBox 7270 und habe Windows 7 64 bit.

Danke schonmal für euere Antworten


----------



## Jimini (27. September 2012)

Die Leitung an sich kannst du nur sehr sehr begrenzt "tunen" - teilweise erreicht man mit einem anderen Modem / Router eine andere Geschwindigkeit. Ich würde da eher auf Anwendungsebene ansetzen und beispielsweise für den Browser ein Addon wie NoScript (Firefox) oder NotScripts (Chrome) installieren, die viele unerwünschte Inhalte herausfiltern. Weniger Inhalte -> Seiten laden schneller.
Ferner lohnt sich bei den meisten Leitungen ein cachender Proxyserver. Wir haben 100MBit und selbst da laden die Seiten einen Tick schneller, wenn sie aus dem Cache geladen werden.

MfG Jimini


----------



## fenner (27. September 2012)

erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. Aber mit der Seitenöffnungszeit bin ich eigendlich zufrieden. Ich lade öfters Spiele b.z.w aktuallisiere diese (WOW) aus dem Netz und mir gehts da eher um die reine Downloadgeschwindigkeit, weil es schon nerven kann wenns da ein paar GB sind und ich den Rechner über nacht anlassen muß.


----------



## Jimini (27. September 2012)

Beim reinen Durchsatz kannst du eventuell mit einem anderen Modem / Router mehr aus der Leitung herausholen, aber damit kennen sich hier andere weitaus besser aus als ich.
Dennoch wird der Unterschied sicherlich nicht allzu deutlich sein.

MfG Jimini


----------



## robbe (27. September 2012)

Hast du dich denn schon nach Alternativen umgesehen? Z.B. Kabelinternet, oder Anbieter die eigene Leitungen haben und nicht die Telekomleitung nutzen.


----------



## Bennz (27. September 2012)

Mit dem FBEditor kannst du auch deine leitungs dämpfung Tunen. 

dies wäre der bereich aber nicht als vorbild nehmen ist von meiner Fritze.


> MaxDownstreamRate = 0;
> MaxUpstreamRate = 0;
> RFI = 0;
> DownstreamBlackoutBandStart = 0;
> ...


mit "DownstreamMarginOffset = -10 oder mehr" kannst du noch ein bisl mehr raushollen was aber auf kosten der Übertragungs Qualität geht oder kein Sync mehr erfolgt.

im ip-phone-forum kannst du dich ja mit dem rest vertraut machen.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. September 2012)

fenner schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe einen neuen DSL Vertrag von der telekom über ein 16000 DSL Leitung. Mir wurde am anfang auch gesagt, dass diese möglich wäre. Als es aber soweit war und ich im Internet serven wollte, stellte sich heraus, dass ich nur eine 300 DSL Leitung habe.


 Eine "300 dsl leitung" gibt es nicht. Es geht bei 384 kbit los.
Am besten ist es wenn du in das web-interface deiner fritzbox gehst, dann unter internet->DSL-Informationen->DSL und davon anschließend einen screenshot machst und hier postest.

@Bennz
Einfacher wäre es, wenn er via ruKernelTool die ar7.cfg ausliest, ändert und zurück speichert.
Allerdings ist das für einen ungeübten auch quatsch zumal man hier die letzte dsl-labor herunter laden kann. Die macht man dann drauf und kann das nötige bequem im web-interface einstellen. Einzig die einstellung fürs PCB (PowerCuteBack) gibt es da nicht. Dafür kratzt der verwendete dsl-treiber wirklich das letzte aus der leitung.
Nützen wird das alles aber nichts, wenn ihn die tkom fest auf 384 kbit geschalten hat.


----------



## Bennz (27. September 2012)

ich hatte die letzte Labor drauf und keine einstellungen wurden mehr übernommen. aber recht haste 


> Nützen wird das alles aber nichts, wenn ihn die tkom fest auf 384 kbit geschalten hat.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (27. September 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> ich hatte die letzte Labor drauf und keine einstellungen wurden mehr übernommen.


 Da hab ich keine probleme. Meine 7270 läuft derzeit damit und ich kann den snr ohne probleme verstellen. Leider fehlt mir die option fürs PCB doch sehr, wobei ich diesen via ruKernelTool angepasst habe.( habe, wegen langer leitung, die sendeleistung des modems um 2 db reduziert, was in mehr download resultiert) 
Außerdem geht die box nicht unter 3 db-snr. Da sind die broadcom-basierten siemens-router besser. Da kann man bis auf 0,1 herunter gehen.


----------

